# What to I need for this engine ...



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I like this engine, so I want to keep it and convert it to DCC with sound.
Everything I have is Digitrax and I would like to stick with that.

Can someone tell me exactly what I need to get this converted over?

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Go to Digitrax and use their 'selector'.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/engine-matrix/decoder/

If you need help they have a way to
contact them. 

You should be aware of the need for
a speaker and location on board for it.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The problem is that Digitrax don't have an option for the BL1. I would think a decoder would fit, although you might have to hard wire it, and there should enough room for a speaker. What would be useful is a pic of the loco with the body removed. Or as Don says contact them, I emailed them last week and got a reply within 24hrs.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Why digitrax? When there is so much better out there...like esu and soundtraxx 

Best way to do speakers in protos is to cut weight under the cab area and make it a ledge so the speaker has a place to sit and sound good


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Agree with Cycleops and Grabbem88.

I also have a Digitrax layout, but the decoders in the engines can (and really SHOULD) be from other manufacturers as Digitrax doesn't have particularly good decoders. There are far better choices out there. The whole point of DCC is so we're not locked into one company!


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, I give another decoder and sound system a shot. Let me get some better pictures and see what you guy think.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The BL1 had a EMD567 power unit. Soundtraxx have a Taunami that offers a sound decoder for that power plant (TSU 1000) so would be the obvious choice, plus it's a great decoder. The only thing that then needs to worry you is the speaker choice and placement.


----------

